# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Client Telnet sous Power builder 10

## ppronzola

Bonjour,
Je voudrais crer un client telnet (objet non visuel) sous Power builder 10 n'utilisant que les objets Power Builder et l'API windows
Quelqu'un aurait t'il une ide ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## XtofRoland

veux tu creer un client telnet ou utiliser le protocole telnet?

----------

